# viper 460, can it control solenoids?



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

I have a viper 460 alarm professionally fitted to my car. i have now removed the door handles and welded up the holes and was hoping i could get the central locking to open the drivers door (1989 b3 Passat) but it wont. That no problem as i dont realy need central locking, car has only 2 doors now so I have fitted a solenoid to the drivers door. this works well but is currently connected to the side repeater wiring (indicate right, door open so it;s on a switch). What i need to now can i connect this solenoid to the alarm brain?

Could contact seller but they are no longer trading i think


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mocco7 said:


> I have a viper 460 alarm professionally fitted to my car. i have now removed the door handles and welded up the holes and was hoping i could get the central locking to open the drivers door (1989 b3 Passat) but it wont. That no problem as i dont realy need central locking, car has only 2 doors now so I have fitted a solenoid to the drivers door. this works well but is currently connected to the side repeater wiring (indicate right, door open so it;s on a switch). What i need to now can i connect this solenoid to the alarm brain?
> 
> Could contact seller but they are no longer trading i think


 Yes you can, just like you have it hooked to a switch. The switch will feed it a signal, so you just would use the proper door unlock wire from the alarm. Also always good to have a manual pull on the solenoid too, just in case of a dead battery your not locked out. This is easily done by a small cable running out the boot of the door into the door jamb then out under the dash board and finally out the left front wheel well so it is hidden unless its needed.


----------



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Yes you can, just like you have it hooked to a switch. The switch will feed it a signal, so you just would use the proper door unlock wire from the alarm. Also always good to have a manual pull on the solenoid too, just in case of a dead battery your not locked out. This is easily done by a small cable running out the boot of the door into the door jamb then out under the dash board and finally out the left front wheel well so it is hidden unless its needed.


Thanks for your reply

As i have welded up the rear doors I don't have any real use for the central locking so i have removed the wiring that used to run to the back of the door handles and the door pumps. When i removed the wiring i traced it back to were it was connected in to the car to remove it proporly. Doing this i found 2 wires that connected in to the wiring of the alarm and found that one of these sent out a pulse when the car was disarmed so all is well. 

I am going to reconnect some of the central locking wiring to lock and unlock the fuel cap flap and the hatch which can be opened still with a key if the battery dies.

many thanks for your advice michael


----------

